# Hilfe{ *lol*}(echt peinlich)



## Jorge (9. Januar 2001)

Hi Leute! 

Folgendes ist mir Dienstag abend passiert:

Meine Tastatur hat irgendwie ne Meise gekriegt...... Der Cursor  lief beständig von links nach rechts.....so konnte ich nur rückwärts schreiben. Ich entschuldige mich nochmach für mein Keyboard(momentmal : da steht ja made in china!!! ), das irgendwie geistig heut nich auf der Höhe war ......
Selbstverständlich wollte ich niemanden damit verarschen-auch wenn das manch einer annahm-, wie das mir entgegengebrachte Feedback gezeigt hat.....
2mal glaubte ich, das Problem hätte sich schon wieder in Luft aufgelöst und die Tastatur wär wieder nüchtern......Aber erst jetzt(so hoffe ich doch )scheint das Problem wieder geklärt zu sein.

In diesem Sinne eine Frage : Ist euch schon mal dergleichen passiert?  

Das wars

Jorge

Ps: anbei eine Kostprobe ..die ich kurzerhand im organizer archivier  konnnte
 netlahsua muz hcin hcod tsi sad.....regrÄ rov neesieb hcsrA ned ni hcim tnnök hci  

tnnips rutatsaT eniem efliH ollaH
....nefual nohcs teuH nnak tsnrE dnu tsnrE edruw ssapS suA.....


----------



## slayerinjena (10. Januar 2001)

HaHa


----------



## schiller (10. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:Hilfe{ *lol*}(echt peinlich)*

tja jorge da sollte man schon auf made in taiwan zurückgreifen. lol. aber bestimmt ist die lösung ganz einfach..... ich meine bei mir gabs auch mal ein problem. ich saß vor dem pc und der coursor oder wie das ding auch immer heissen mag wanderte aufeinmal nach rechts.... dann hab ich bemerkt das ich mit dem ellebogen aud der leertaste war..lol. viellecht solltest du auch mal den finger von der linken coursor-tste nehmen......


----------



## elminster (10. Januar 2001)

So, ich hab mir noch ernsthaft überlegt, daß man doch nicht so schnell im chat rückwärts schreiben kann. Hat immer ewig gedauert, das zu lesen...


----------



## Jorge (10. Januar 2001)

*Danke Slayer ...du baust mich wieder auf     (nt)*

:HaHa


----------



## Jorge (11. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Hilfe{ *lol*}(echt peinlich)*

:tja jorge da sollte man schon auf made in taiwan zurückgreifen. lol. aber bestimmt ist die lösung ganz einfach..... ich meine bei mir gabs auch mal ein problem. ich saß vor dem pc und der coursor oder wie das ding auch immer heissen mag wanderte aufeinmal nach rechts.... dann hab ich bemerkt das ich mit dem ellebogen aud der leertaste war..lol. viellecht solltest du auch mal den finger von der linken coursor-tste nehmen......


"HaHa"  
Geht nich.....ich tipp immer mit 10 fingern (auch wennsnichso aussieht)....aber ich hab mal meine Platte gecheckt... und ne alte Pizza gefunden....daran hab ich erstmal ne weile zu knabbern.....


----------



## Sophokles (20. März 2002)

*AW: RE:RE:RE:Hilfe{ *lol*}(echt peinlich)*

Das Problem hast du auch des öfteren, vor nen paar Monaten kamst du damit schonmal an *g*


----------



## Sta (20. März 2002)

*die unheimliche "null-reihe"*

Hey leude 

Ich hab ab und zu im chat oder bei icq oder jeder andern texteingabe das Phänomän der gespenstigen "null-reihe"

dabei fängt der cursor an, lauter nullen zu schreiben, ohne unterlass.. hilft kein backspace oder enter...

die lösung is einfach und ernüchternd..

Ich hab meinen rechten ellenbogen auf der num-pad-null.. (hab ich erst vor kurzem ekannt, sonst ging die "null-reihe" immer irgenwann weg, wenn ich halt den arm wegnahm.)

also ich könnte mir in den arsch treten für soviel dummheit..   

MfG, Sta


----------



## pirx (21. März 2002)

Hmmmm... wenn ich in DAOC der Gruppe die äusserst wichtige Botschaft "555555555555555555555555555555555555555" während eines Kampfes mitteile, so war ich wieder mal in der Chat-Konsole.

Jeder hat so seine Probleme und Sorgen...


----------



## Schleiferin (21. März 2002)

> Hmmmm... wenn ich in DAOC der Gruppe die äusserst wichtige Botschaft "555555555555555555555555555555555555555" während eines Kampfes mitteile, so war ich wieder mal in der Chat-Konsole.
> 
> Jeder hat so seine Probleme und Sorgen...




kommt mir schrecklich bekannt vor *g*

wenn bei mir 1353535357676 kommt hab ich nen tollen kampf gemacht oder wollte zumindest, leider war da der chatmodus noch offen


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (21. März 2002)

> > Hmmmm... wenn ich in DAOC der Gruppe die äusserst wichtige Botschaft "555555555555555555555555555555555555555" während eines Kampfes mitteile, so war ich wieder mal in der Chat-Konsole.
> >
> > Jeder hat so seine Probleme und Sorgen...
> 
> ...



am schlimmsten ist es wenn man cs spielt , schiessen will, und ploetzlich gar nichts mehr geht, bis man dann rausfindet, das man auf say gekommen war und man enter druecken muss, schoen ist dann die bildschirmzeile:
wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaadddddddddddsswwwwwww


----------



## klausbyte (22. März 2002)

hatte ich auch mal

ein buch stand auf der caps look taste, ich habe es nicht bemerkt, und dann gab es einen kurzschluss oder ähnliches wenn ich zwei tasten gelichzeitig drückte.


----------



## Dani (25. März 2002)

> hatte ich auch mal
> 
> ein buch stand auf der caps look taste, ich habe es nicht bemerkt, und dann gab es einen kurzschluss oder ähnliches wenn ich zwei tasten gelichzeitig drückte.



ach ja, da erinnere ich mich noch an die Zeiten als meine schwester autorennen vur und gleichzeitig beschleunigte, bremste und in eine Kurve fuhr, war das immer wieder ein sfchönrer Ton


----------

